# My potential to get employed New Zealand



## Ajantha_123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am a Sri Lankan with three year degree in Accounting and Finance from University of London. I am a member of BCS professional qualification. I have also completed ACCA. I have three years of work experience as a Information Systems Auditor and one and half years as a ERP support and implementation consultant. Can some one tell me the potential I have in finding job in New Zealand after securing PR.

Thanks and Regards


----------

